# LGB 21741 Smoke ?????



## bambengals85

Hey everyone, I have a LGB 21741 loco, can anyone help me with putting smoke fluid in it and turning smoke on....Thanks


----------



## tworail

Yes you need LGB smoke fluid. Basically you put the fluid in teh stack on run the engine. There may be a switch somewhere to activate the smoke unit. Did you get the instructions with the loco?

It's a real nice one.. I have one similar, the 2074D Spreewald loco:


----------



## bambengals85

No I didnt get any instructions with it. There is a switch in the cab (three position) but it just turns the loco on and off i guess 1 pos.-loco runs,,,2 pos.-just the light come on,,,,,3 pos.- nothing. Maybe you can tell me what that switch is exactly for....

Thanks,,,,,,


----------



## tworail

The third position is so you can have the loco on the rails, but not running - useful when you have a bunch of analog locos around.

If it's like mine, the smoke unit will be on all the time then, just need the smoke fluid.


----------



## bambengals85

I added smoke and nothing, is there a heating element of some sort that maybe needs to be replaced????


----------



## tworail

Possibly, usually the loco is pretty robust. Also, make sure you just add a tiny bit of fluid, otherwise it will take a long time to heat up.

with a bit of fluid in there run the loco for at least 5 minutes at medium throttle.


----------



## bambengals85

Ok I'll try that,,,,Thanks


----------

